# Lesson learnt from Lappie World Lamington world



## karthikn_jay (Mar 10, 2014)

Please help. I'm new to Mumbai for an onsite work staying here for a few months.

Recently, I urgently needed to buy a new laptop and went to Lamington road on Sunday(9-Mar-2014). As its sunday and most of the good shops like prime agb,etc, are closed, I decided to shop at Lappie World.

The config that I quoted is Intel Core i5, 4 or 6gb ram, 750 or 1TB hdd, 1 or 2gb dedicated graphics card, 6cell battery, etc. But the guy at the shop confused me with lots of tech stuff essays saying core i5 is 1cpu and not 2 cores and have to restart every 55 minutes !!!. As I was also in an urgent to buy a laptop immediately, I thought he was helping me in deciding a good laptop config and said okay.

Later the config, I got was Intel Pentium 2127U, 8GB ram, Intel HD graphics(dont know the speed & series, whether 2000 or 3000 or 4000), 500gb hdd, and the battery he mentioned was 6cell battery, but I dont know how to check, its not showing neither in BIOS nor in windows device information.(!!!). Final price is INR35900.

It is only later after I returned home and did a thorough check in internet about that processor, I realised I was cheated. 

Configs that I got cheated are,
1. Intel Pentium 2127U is not a model of Intel core i5 4th gen series as promised by that guy,
2. There is no dedicated graphics, its only Intel inbuilt HD graphics and that too 2000 series(2500) not 4000 series as promised,
3. The battery does not seems to be a 6 cell as it shows only 2hr 35mins left after a full charge(100%)
4. The guy mentioned that Windows 8 is genuine but windows updates or windows 8.1 update does not work, and also the default admin account name cannot be changed or removed. (well, I can still remove the OS and install ubuntu, so its not a big issue).

*Is it possible to return it and get a good laptop at better configuration. I'm okay in spending more, but dont understand why these stupid fu*ktards are cheating people.*

Please help. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.

PS. Please dont buy from Lappie World, Lamington road, Mumbai.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry to hear that 

go ahead and confront the guy. tell him he sold you a defective product and you want your money back.

as they say "buyer beware". wish you luck.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2014)

They would have made a profit of atleast 10k by cheating you............ That's why knowledge is important..... Next be prepared for the battle !!!


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry. they sold a laptop with a CPU which is around 10 years old. All traders will cheat you if you are not knowledgable.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 10, 2014)

^^10 years old.. seriously... that cpu is not even an year old and competes with i3 2nd gen cpus. op definitely could have gotten better cpu for the price that he paid. to summarize in three words- "he was duped".

1. go with two or three of your friends (preferably well built) to that shop and tell him to change the laptop ASAP as it didn't have the said config. 
Create a big scene if he doesn't agree. 
2. you have not much options here. warn him that you will escalate the issue to companies whose franchise that shopkeeper has taken.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2014)

Ouch. The config you want is at least 5k more. Always get what you want, and never what the shop guy wants to sell. Try and return it. Maybe the guy will help out a dissatisfied customer.

Ps. Not well built but willing to give this guy a visit... This kind of duping is not cool.


----------



## karthikn_jay (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys. 

I called him up today morning and informed him that I am not satisfied with the product and I want my money back or give me what I first insisted. I had clearly told him from the beginning that Im interested only in 4th gen core i series(haswell series) but now I realised I was duped. He told it is not possible to give money back and asked me to come over so that we can 'talk' !!

Later I went in the evening, I showed him websites about that processor(Pentium 2127U, from my mobile). After nearly 1 hour debate, he finally agreed to give me a new dell laptop but with 9K more(45K).

Final config I bought was,
Lenovo G510, Intel core i5 4200M 2.5GHz, 4GB ram, 500hdd, 2GB amd radeon 8570M for 45K.

I know that it is bit more priced than online. But thought myself atleast I am getting better than what I got before. 'Just buy it and get the hell outta here' - I said myself and 'Never come to Lamington road again in my life'.

Thanks again. And by the way this forum rocks, didnt expected so much responses.

PS. Reason for why I went for Lenovo are,
1. Dell laptop body is not good, I asked a different(a good looking) and he keep insisted that this is the latest one and no other option is available. 
2. The keyboard layout is also not good, arrow keys are cramped, no context menu key, function & multimedia keys looks confusing, and all the above, I CAN SEE MOTHERBOARD PARTS THROUGH THE GAP OF KEYBOARD KEYS. What the hell!!! When I asked him why is it so, he said all genuine dell are like this only !!!! 
3. Other only option was HP and it was more costly.

There is a lot more I learnt from shopping there. I would suggest to buy small items like peripherals,ear phones,etc only from Lamington road. If you want to buy pricey product, please buy from authorised showrooms or from online, even if its more costly.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 13, 2014)

Spoiler






karthikn_jay said:


> Thanks for all the support guys.
> 
> I called him up today morning and informed him that I am not satisfied with the product and I want my money back or give me what I first insisted. I had clearly told him from the beginning that Im interested only in 4th gen core i series(haswell series) but now I realised I was duped. He told it is not possible to give money back and asked me to come over so that we can 'talk' !!
> 
> ...






Always be prepared bro and have a knowledge what you want and stick to it,Especially wen buying tech products.and spend a little more for quality products.i remember buying a 300 rs headphone from a local shop,The stupid design of the earphone gave me serious headache and ear pain.within 2 weeks i upgraded to Siberia v1 with the help of TDF member's advice from Primeabgb.I even bought my Siberia with me to Overseas  one of the best investment i made.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 13, 2014)

It's always a wise decision to either have the knowledge of the product that you are going to buy or keep someone with you who has THAT knowledge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2014)

Now a days online shopping sites offer better deals than Lamington Road


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 14, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Create a big scene if he doesn't agree.


The Most effective tactic ever. Since most customers are tech illiterate, they usually feel vulnerable in these shops. The only reason they listen to the shopkeeper's opinion is due the lack of a second opinion. The moment you shout "You gave me a defecting product" or "you cheated me" every other customer in the shop will run away as if there is a time bomb planted nearby. I can bet on that 100%  ! They may not ACTUALLY LITERALLY scamper off but they will quietly slip off with a poker face..

However, sorry to say but,the deal is done. There is no legal proof to claim that you we were given a wrong product. If the laptop is defective, they can replace it. But if it is Core i3 xxxx instead of Core i3 yyyy then the shopkeeper has the upper hand. There is no recording or video taped proof to support your claims.
Your only solution is  to go for the *low blow* or *the upper cut*
*Low Blow : Make a scene and ruin his shop's rep.
Upper Cut: Bring some muscles, if possible ...cops...*

oops, didnt see that the issue has been resolved and  the matter is closed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

good to know that you got the laptop replaced.


----------

